# Stippangeln



## florian1603 (9. Mai 2006)

Könnt ihr mir bitte alles über das Stippangeln erzäheln!!
An welchen Gewässern es Sinn macht, wie breit diese Flüsse sein müssen!!
Auch würde mich interessieren ob der Schwimer da Flussabwärts getrieben werden darf, oder wie ihr es macht dass er immer an der selben Stelle bleibt, geht ja eigentlich nicht!!
Ich stelle es mir besonders bei einem Preisfischen an einem Fluss schwer vor den Schwimmer einfach den Fluss runterzureiben lassen!!
Danke für eure Antworten 

Landi


----------



## Illidan (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Stippangeln*

Was genau willst du hören? Man braucht einen nicht allzu kurzen Knüppel (am besten reichlich Kohlefaser, da die auf Dauer sehr schwer werden, es sei denn, du hast eine Auflagemöglichkeit). Je nach Breite des Flußes eben die Länge anpassen - je länger die Rute, desto schwerer ist das Handling. Aber zu kurz ist auch Mist, da man da nicht weit kommt. Ich habe eine 5m und eine 8m Rute, reicht mir für das bisschen.
Montage: Kannste ganz einfach machen: Schnur (Dicke je nach Fische) mit am besten feststehender Pose, dünneres Vorfach, Bebleiung und möglichst kleinen Haken, aber nicht kleiner als nötig.
Dann noch 'n schöner Köder, wie z. B. Maden, Rotwürmer, Teig o. ä. und auf gehts: Tiefe ausmessen (mit z. B. Lotblei) und dann (meiner Erfahrung nach) möglichst nah am Grund fischen.
Achso: Anfüttern ist auch erfolgsversprechend - kommt aber drauf an, was es für ein Gewässer ist: schnellfließend - schnell sinkendes Futter und analoges.
Rezepte gibts massig hier und im Inet.

Stippen kann man eigentlich überall, wenn du auf spezielle Fischarten angeln willst oder größere, wird die Sache spannender, da man das/die Gerät+Technik anpassen muss. Ist dies nicht der Fall, kann man mit genannter Methode bis zu 50 Fische pro Stunde fangen. 

Hoffe, ein wenig geholfen zu haben, falls weitere Fragen sind, nur zu. :m


----------



## butzzer (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Stippangeln*

Sodelo:
Als Rute benutze ich meist eine unberingte 5-8 Meter Stippe(gibts für 10€ im Angelshop). Die Schnur sollte(da ungekürzt gefischt wird)ca. bis 60cm vorm Griffende reichen. Dann wird eine 1,5-2 g Pose mit drei Silikonschläuchen auf dem Kiel befestigt, sodass der unterste Schlauch ein stück am Kiel hinausragt(das vermeidet verhedderungen). Als bebleiung verwende ich ein 1g tropfenblei, und entsprechend viel Schrotblei,so angeordnet, dass das unterste das kleinste ist(dadurch wird die Montage gestreckt). Nun wird ein kleiner Karabinerwirbel angeknotet, an den ein(für ca. 20cm Rotaugen)
16 Häkchen eingehängt wird. An den Haken kommt eine Made das klingt zwar wenig, reicht aber völlig aus. Nun wird eine Stelle ausgesucht, und mit wenig Futter präpariert. Die Stelle wird ausgelotet und kurz über dem Grund eingestellt. Die Montage wird mit leichtem Schwung eingeworfen, und leicht gestreckt. Dann werden noch ein paar Maden dazu eingeworfen. Die Montage wird mit leicht verzögerter Drift über den platz gedriftet, raußgeholt, oberhalb des platzes neu eingeworfen und wieder driften lassen. meiner erfahrung nach reizt die verzögerte drift zusätzlich. ein biss zeigt sich an, wenn die pose stehenbleibt, oder unter wasser gezogen wird. es wird sofort angeschlagen(aber leicht, da sonst der fisch gefahrläuft aus einem Baum geborgen werden zu müssen).
so ich glaub das wars. 
viel erfolg
cu 
butzzer


----------



## Fischers Fritz (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Stippangeln*

Wenn du eine Stippe zum Stecken hast kannste dir noch ein Gummizug einbauen ist glaub ich besser wenn du was größeres fangen willst.

Gruß


----------



## anglermeister17 (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Stippangeln*



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du eine Stippe zum Stecken hast kannste dir noch ein Gummizug einbauen ist glaub ich besser wenn du was größeres fangen willst.
> 
> Gruß


 Wieso "belastest" du den Newbie mit so "Fortgeschrittenemzeug", wenn er doch kaum die Grundlagen des Angelns versteht??
Ich persönlich rate dir: erstmal Lesen, lesen ,lesen, gucke den Leuten beim Angeln am Gewässer zu, frage ruhig viel, auch wenn die denken: Herr Gott, was denn für einer, am ende wirst du es schon rauskriegen, und lernst so schnell ne Menge.


----------



## fischfan112 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Stippangeln*

ich würde mal sagen du holst dir am besten ne mittlere stipprute mit 5-7m dazu nen kescher(2.50m-3m lang) ne 18 hauptschnur en paar hacken der größe 14-18 schwimmer zwischen 1 und 2.5 gr dazu passendes anfütterzeug(x21 is mein favourite aber informier dich mal im handel) sonst brauchst du njur noch maden und ab ans wasser ...ich stippe amateurhaft heißt aber nicht dass ich keinen erfolg habe ...fange sehr gut auf meine weise


----------



## Norman-aus-EW (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Stippangeln*



			
				butzzer schrieb:
			
		

> []...drei Silikonschläuchen auf dem Kiel befestigt, sodass der unterste Schlauch ein stück am Kiel hinausragt(das vermeidet verhedderungen)...[]



@butzzer Kannst du mir das bitte genauer erläutern, manchmal passiert mir das nähmlich und dann sitzte ich 5 Minuten und nichts passiert mehr.

@florian Stippen ist meiner Meinung nach die Angelart mit dem besten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Also, hol die ne Stippe für nicht zuviel Geld, feine Monoschnur und noch feineres Vorfach mit Haken (um 16'er-Größe). Ausloten ist ist wirklich sinnvoll. Brassen und Rotaugen halten sich meist in Grundnähe auf. Anfüttern kannst du auch mit Mehl, Paniermehl, Haferflocken und einen Schuß Vanillienzucker (der Kreativität sind keine Grenzen gesetzt). Brauchst nicht das teure Zeug aus dem Angelshop. Zum Anfang solltest du erst an deiner eigenen Technik pfeilen bevor du mit dem teuren Aufrüsten anfängst. Bei Strömung Pose immer durch die Futterwolke bzw. über den Futterplatz treiben lassen. Bei der Methode übt man auch gleich das Ziel mit der Montage zutreffen. Achso, am Haken hatte ich meist eine Made aus dem Angelladen. Ich wünsch dir Petri Heil und lass mal von deinen Fängen hören.


----------



## butzzer (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Stippangeln*

@Norman-aus-EW
kann ich hier irgendwie nen bild oder ne zeichnung posten?


----------



## butzzer (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Stippangeln*

So da hätte ich ma eine zeichnung. ma schaun was du mit anfangen kannst.(un fall nich in ohnmacht, ich bin halt kein zeichengenie|uhoh:#d)
gruß#h
butzzer


----------



## butzzer (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Stippangeln*

Un mach dir kein kopp das is spamfrei
(hoffe ich zumindest...|muahah
gruß und hoffe das du damit was anfangen kannst(wenn nich frag nach)
butzzer
der Schneckenschleimspurensuchkriecher


----------



## Norman-aus-EW (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Stippangeln*

Ist doch eine klasse Grafik, immer dieses understatement. Werde ich auf alle Fälle ausprobieren. Muss mir nur mal Silikonschlauch besorgen.


----------



## Xawn (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Stippangeln*

Ich kann die komentare hier nur bejaen.  ich selber,wenn ich denn mal stippe, habe eine 8m lange CF-Steckrute und kann diese so jedem Gewässer anpassen. Einfach den proppen am ende der Rute herauseumeln und dann die gewünschte länge herrausnehmen. So muß man sich halt helfen, damit man nicht für jedes gewässer eine andere Rute braucht. 
Ich angel gerne mit einer von 0.12mm bis 0,20mm dicker Schnur, je nachdem ob ich das Gewässer kenne oder auf "Vorsicht" mache.

Für das anfüttern kleiner Tip von mir, zusätze wie z.B. Vanillekonzentrtpulver ist ein echtes teufelszeug für Weißfische. besonders für Brassen, wo man garkeine vermuten mag. Hängt aber auch viel in gewissen gebieten von der Jahreszeit ab.
hautköder sind dann in vanille gebadete Maden oder Mais. Coktails sind auch mancherorts der renner.

Ach noch ein Tip, wenn du auf größere Burschen Jagt machen willst dann kannst du in die Spitze deiner Rute auch einen Puffer einbauen. Klingt jetzt echt krass aber so wird es gemacht(bringt auch echt etwas):

säge etwas von deiner spitze ab,genauso viel wie der Puffer am Ende breit ist, stecke ihn dann durch die Spitze, so dass nur das Ende des puffers in der Spitze hängen bleibt. Du mußt sehr genau arbeiten. Zuviel abgesägt heißt dickerer puffer, zu wenig kleinerer oder noch ein stück mehr sägen. Laß dir am besten von Handwerkern aus der fam. helfen.

Wenn alles korrekt ist dann sollte nur ein kleiner Gummizug herrausschauen mit einer Befestungsmöglichkeit für die Sehne.

frag doch sonst nocheinmal genau im Angelgeschäft nach. Mit Glück arbeiten die dir sogar den Puffer ein.

So und nun..........


----------



## butzzer (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Stippangeln*

@Xawn|good:,
aber meinst du echt er sollte das allein versuchen(ohne richtiges werkzeug)? Das Zeug splittert doch wie sau, und scharfkantig isses auch, was dann auch dem Gummizug nich so gut tun...
Ich kann dich da zwar nich so mitreden, aber ich glaub es is besser das von nem händler machen zu lassen...
Gruß 
butzzer


----------



## Xawn (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Stippangeln*

NAja es ist die frage ob ein händler das privatgerät aus rechtsschutzgründen bearbeiten darf. Wenn man die richtige säge nimmt kann man selbst cf ganz gut sägen, garkeine frage. es ist nicht umsonst recht starr und hart. Und wie gesagt er sollte sich von erwachsenen helfen lassen, es sei denn er beherscht das sägen bzw. arbeiten mit werkzeugen. Logischer weise grundvorraussetzung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Das mit der scharfen kante dann, dem sogenannten GRAT ist auch kein problem. Man nehme zum ENTGRATEN ein sehr kleine sehr feine feile. aber vorsicht. in die richtige feilen, sonst kann sich die cf aufspleißen.
Übrigens habe ich nicht umsonst gesagt man mus sehr GENAU arbeiten. Richtiges einpassen des puffers ist das a und o. nicht zu klein und nicht zu groß darf die öffnng am ende sein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rokaroyal (8. September 2011)

*AW: Stippangeln*

Man nehme ein scharfes fein geriffeltes Küchenmesser.Dann schneidet man immer ein kleines stück der Spitze ab solange bis die teflon hülse exakt hineinpasst.Dann nimmnt man sie wieder raus und entgratet die Spitze mit 120 Schleifpapier.Nun kann man den Gummizug durch die Spitzenteile führen(2 oder 3).
An der Spitze schiebt man nun die teflon hülse über den Gummi und man befestigt den stonfo oben am gummi.Teflon hülse in die Spitze schieben und am hinteren ende der Spitzenteile befestigt man nun das leiterchen.Und nachspannen nicht vergessen.


----------

